# Cyprus Mail



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Hi!
Saw in some thread that the Internet Edition of Cyprus Mail should have job adverts. But I cant find any when I look. Is there more then one web-address for Cyprus Mail. I look at this: Cyprus Mail Internet Edition

Regards

Anders

On our way next year


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> Saw in some thread that the Internet Edition of Cyprus Mail should have job adverts. But I cant find any when I look. Is there more then one web-address for Cyprus Mail. I look at this: Cyprus Mail Internet Edition
> 
> Regards
> ...


Try these links
Jobs In Cyprus. Listing Job offers in Cyprus.

Cyprus Jobs

Regards Veronica


----------



## dessy (May 11, 2009)

The problem is that in Cyprus, jobs are mostly listed in mainly greek papers that come out once a week, ''hrises angelies'' and ''hrises efkeries''. I think they have sections in english as well, so if you have a link in cyprus, or you live in cyprus have a look!!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually the Greek paper Phileleftheros has the biggest career section but I think it's only in Greek


----------

